#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-05
<bkerensa> hi
 * bkerensa is listening to: Lil' Kim - Notorious Kim - How Many Licks (feat. Sisqo) - (0:35/3:52)
<bkerensa> hmm perl though
<wonton> I'm a wonton
<wonton> thefinn93: Do you like Wonton Soup?
<thefinn93> what?
<thefinn93> oh
<wonton> thefinn93: Do you like Wonton Soup?
<thefinn93> no
<wonton> thefinn93: Why?
<wonton> :D
<Brian_H> anyone here familiar with using ldap and sss for caching credentials?
<tgm4883> Brian_H, not I, although I've been looking at setting up LDAP at my home and having a way for my laptops to still work while away
<Brian_H> it works :)
<Brian_H> I just have an odd issue, where I can't shutdown properly
<Brian_H> I have ipsec to work from home so after kde fires up the networking I can get connected (sss works)
<Brian_H> but when I go to shutdown, I think whats happening is networking is going away and sss doesn't know how to handle it very well so it just sits there at a black screen with a cursor
<Brian_H> I can shutdown right as a regular, non-sss, user.  just not as an ldap user :/
<Brian_H> kind of a tricky issue to troubleshoot
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I got word back from Council on Banner + Logo thing so I'm gonna shoot you a e-mail
<Brian_H> OK cool I'm pretty sure we can help :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-06
<Brian_H> bkerensa: where is your blog/review of tech products posted?
<Gerty_> Just moved to Eugene. Can anyone recommend an ISP?
<tgm4883> Gerty_, IDK, Comcast? I could ask at work tomorrow
<Gerty_> I feel like every time I move to a new place, people say "IDK, Comcast/TimeWarner/Verizon?" Just thought I'd put it out there and see if there's any locally ones and zeroes. Artisinal ones and zeroes. You know. Organic.
<tgm4883> Gerty_, I'll agree with that, but there isn't usually a lot of variety in ISP's these days
<tgm4883> Maybe in some of the smaller towns where they rolled out fibre, but I doubt in Eugene
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://technorati.com/technology/gadgets
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I will likely be trying to write for someone else in the future... Technorati imho is headed to a obsolete future
 * bkerensa has also contributed to IntenseBlog and BlogCritics (Also owned by Technorati Media)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think Eugene might be Charter
<tgm4883> bkerensa, could be
<bkerensa> My grandmother is in Coos Bay and all they have is Comcast
<bkerensa> and Frontier
<bkerensa> got me a new tripod for my flipcam today :D
<C_Smith> good evening.
<bkerensa> Hi C_Smith
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Did you enjoy the jam? I know you took some pics for flickr
<C_Smith> yes, I enjoyed it very much, I just have to find my MicroSD card so I can get the pics off of my cell phone and onto my PC and ultimately to Flicker.
<C_Smith> bkerensa, did you get my last message?
<bkerensa> C_Smith: No?
<C_Smith> "yes, I enjoyed it very much, I just have to find my MicroSD card so I can get the pics off of my cell phone and onto my PC and ultimately to Flicker."
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> how many pics did you get?
<C_Smith> about 5 I wanna say, but that may be wrong.
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> my photos are up on flickr.com/bkerensa
<C_Smith> doing some last minute configurations to Ubuntu before I head to bed, ugh, school tomorrow.
<bkerensa> oh yeah summer is over :)
<C_Smith> that it is.
<C_Smith> so, the fact that we're not an approved team is due to what, again?
<C_Smith> well, I'd better be off, cya
<bkerensa> C_Smith: We just need to do a bit more work :)
<Kitty-> hey
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> I'm giving Oneiric (Unity) a two week trial period... I tried Alpha and didnt much care for Unity so we will see
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> Gnome FTW
<bkerensa> Hmmm Unity borked Rythmbox
<shantorn> good morning
<bdmurray> bkerensa: if you give me some more details I might be able to sort out where your bug mail is coming from
<C_Smith> g'day
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I found out it was because of my doc team membership
<Brian_H> morning
<bdmurray> bkerensa: okay cool.  How as the Jam?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Pretty fun... Good turnout so far I think it was the biggest Jam in the U.S. ;) maybe we can get you to make an appearance at a Ubuntu Hour sometime?
 * bkerensa will buy your first drink
<bkerensa> :D
<bdmurray> Ah an Ubuntu Hour would be good!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Your out in Washington County or Multnomah? I was talking to Brian_H about possibly doing one out near Beaverton sometime
<bkerensa> We will be having a Ubuntu Hour and Release Party in October
<bdmurray> bkerensa: Actually I'm in Camas now
<Brian_H> I'll show up :)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: So your downstream from shirgall ;)
 * bkerensa needs to go to Washington someday..... I wanna plan a trip to Seattle soon plus I will be going to LinuxFestNW next year
<shirgall> bkerensa: No, he's upstream
<shirgall> shirgall: Camas is upstream from Vancouver, I'm downstream from it
<shirgall> shirgall: And now I'm talking to myself, whee
<bdmurray> The stream being a big river in this case
<bkerensa> Indeed
 * bkerensa looked at the Google Maps upside down
<bdmurray> Anyway Beaverton would be challenging but downtown isn't so bad
<shirgall> bkerensa: For us, the bridge traffic must always be considered
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Downtown is preferred for me
<bkerensa> shirgall: Indeed
<shirgall> bkerensa: Even meeting at Jantzen Beach can be... challenging when the bridge is not cooperating
<bkerensa> shirgall: Hmm never been to WA at all ;)
<shirgall> bkerensa: It's like Portland with no income tax and better roads
<bkerensa> shirgall: Anything is a improvement on Portland words.... Its like medieval down here at times
<shirgall> bkerensa: Of course I'm way out in farmland, way outside the urban growth boundary
<shirgall> bkerensa: I usered to live and work downtown 8 years ago, I remember.
<bkerensa> shirgall: So essentially the gig is living in Washington (Pay no income tax) then do all your shopping or a majority of it in Oregon (No Sales Tax)?
<shirgall> bkerensa: I admit I do most of my shopping at Amazon.com, and I do end up paying sales tax
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> shirgall: you must buy a lot of stuff on Amazon? I think Fred Meyer gets a bulk of my shopping :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: And there's this truck that comes around every two weeks from Schwann's for groceries.
<bkerensa> I hate those guys :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: My Fred Meyer is 20 minutes away
<bkerensa> shirgall: They come here too along with some other truck that slings expensive chicken
<shirgall> bkerensa: I have a FM 20 minutes one direction and a Walmart 20 minutes the other direction
<shirgall> bkerensa: Omaha Steaks? I don't do them, I buy from a local butcher with local animals
<bdmurray> shirgall: what butcher?
<bkerensa> shirgall: Nah.... Its some other meat slinger they charged me $40 for 5 chicken breasts
<shirgall> bdmurray: There's one in Ridgefield
<shirgall> bdmurray: I usually go in on half a steer or something like that every 6 months or so
<shirgall> bkerensa: wow, that's way out there
<shirgall> bkerensa: were they gold-plated chickens/
<C_Smith> so, why is the team not official, again? I've forgotten, darn my poor memory
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Because we have yet to jump through the neccesary process
<bkerensa> C_Smith: We are an official LoCo.... Just not "Approved"
<C_Smith> ah, ok, I was thinking it was part of the effects of the failed merge of us, Washington and California.
<C_Smith> and Approved is what I meant, got the 2 confused. XD
<bkerensa> C_Smith: There is only really one benefit to approval and that is printed cd's each release cycle
<C_Smith> ah, ok
<C_Smith> anyway, like I have said, whenever someone can get me what needs to be edited on the team's wiki, I can get started on that.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Kinda like Ubuntu Membership its not about perks or gain just a process to signify your making a contribution.... I think they might add more incentive in the future based on some discussions I have seen but who knows
<C_Smith> ah, I see.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: I will pm you in a second
<C_Smith> cool
<bkerensa> C_Smith: I will probably apply for approval in October though right around the same time I apply for membership
<C_Smith> cool
<bkerensa> bdmurray: So sad the new bug-indicator obviously doesnt work in Unity ;)
<C_Smith> also, if anyone needs it, I can make a 11.10 CD, although CDs are kinda outdated.
<shirgall> bkerensa: which one is that one? I don't have any lp-related indicators
<C_Smith> Bkerensa, are you talking about an Apport applet?
<shirgall> I admit that I add the indicator-weather and indicator-cpufreq :)
<bkerensa> shirgall: Umm some gnome applet Jono posted about a day or two ago
<bkerensa> I just upgraded to Oneiric and am trying to adjust =/
<bkerensa> shirgall: How do I add indicators in Unity? I added some via ppa and apt-get install but can figure out how to actually add
<shirgall> bkerensa: I upgraded to Oneiric on my main machine over the weekend too
<shirgall> bkerensa: Alt-F2 and search for indicator to run it, once you run them they often get added to startup applications
<bkerensa> kk
<C_Smith> I add the battery applet to Unity in 11.04 just by running a command (can't remember what it was), this is not the GNOME battery Applet (which is useless in 11.04 and backwards) this is Battery-status I'm talking about. I run it from a library it installs in /usr/lib and adding --indicator, not sure if other applets work in a similar manner.
<C_Smith> holy great wall of text, batman!
<bkerensa> shirgall: I wish they would make a Unity panel or somehow let me make this bar smaller and drag is elsewhere
<shirgall> bkerensa: which bar?
<shirgall> shirgall: the one on top?
<bkerensa> The Unity Bar
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Sidebar
<shirgall> it's almost always hidden when I do things
<bkerensa> yeah but I would like it at bottom of screen like a dock instead of on the side constantly wiggling
<bkerensa> :P
<shirgall> Why is it constantly wiggling?
<shirgall> Shouldn't wiggle unless you get near
<bkerensa> Xchat activity
<bkerensa> ;)
<shirgall> I admit I use irssi in a maximum terminator window w/bybou so I don't see that
<bkerensa> better yet why couldnt a working version of gnome fallback be provided :)
<shirgall> That stuff isn't up to me, I'm an old fvwm fan :)
<bkerensa> Who is it up to? Surely not the community at large ;) I don't remember being presented with a survey :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: it was discussed at UDS
<bkerensa> peh :P
<C_Smith> I use Pidgin for IRC, MSN and Xfire.
<bkerensa> A small fraction of the Ubuntu Community attends UDS :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: and besides, there's many fallbacks
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> xfce
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> kde is not an option for me
<shirgall> bkerensa: There are many ways to attend, in person, via IRC+soundcast, and the communities have several ways of handling feedback
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> oh I had no idea they did soundcast and irc
<C_Smith> KDE for me crashes too much, literally every 5-30 minutes. especially when I'm using Wine.
<shirgall> xfce, fvwm, unity-2d, gnome3 will be working soon enough...
<shirgall> I haven't played with kde, or wine, in a long time
<bkerensa> shirgall: Why would Canonical ship me a package and not even let me know what it is? I'm assuming its a Conference Kit since I requested one but mind you I requested it after 7pm on a Thursday and the next morning got a UPS e-mail saying it had been shipped
<bkerensa> so my assumption is it is a conf kit but perhaps Mark S sent me a petite lap giraffe
<bkerensa> :D
<shirgall> bkerensa: I have no way to know
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Canonical is a mystery to me :P you all work remotely and send packages in clandestine manner :P
<bkerensa> well it should be here within the hour so I guess I'll find out
<shirgall> bkerensa: Run silent, run deep
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> shirgall: You seen the Raspberrypi's? I'm on a list to get one in November
<shirgall> bkerensa: I haven't played with one
<C_Smith> I've seen the Raspberry Pi's. interesting piece of machinery.
<C_Smith> although I'm not exactly sure what it's for.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Its a computer ;)
<bkerensa> C_Smith: You can run Ubuntu on one
<shirgall> bkerensa: Got pandaboards for that :)
<shirgall> Still, at 1/5 the price, it's an interesting item
<shirgall> bkerensa: What I prefer about that OMAP4-based board is that it has a full complement of ports... HDMI, USB, Ethernet...
<C_Smith> Bkerensa, then that's a small PC.
<shirgall> bkerensa: Hrm, Broadcom BCM2835 I haven't played with yety
<shirgall> C_Smith: If by small you mean "USB key sized" :)
<C_Smith> yep, and that's a tiny PC compared even to Netbooks.
<shirgall> C_Smith: yeah, the pandaboard is about 6"x6"x2"
<C_Smith> you'd still probably need a monitor, though.
<C_Smith> most TVs will serve that purpose well, though.
<bkerensa> Well the box from Canonical arrived its lanyards and stickers galore to give out at puppetconf
<bkerensa> but no CD's? Weird I thought were supposed to get 75
<bkerensa> oh wait I gotta order those via http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ but shipit is down
<C_Smith> bkerensa, with 11.04, Canonical said they are discontinuing Shipit.
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Thats only for end users
<bkerensa> ;)
<C_Smith> ah, I see.
<bkerensa> LoCo Leads are still able to use it for conf cd's
<C_Smith> is Cloud computing really all it's cracked up to be?
<shirgall> C_Smith: Depends on what you want to do with it
<bkerensa> C_Smith: I take that back apparently Canonical doesnt do CD's at all for unapproved teams anymore and just forgot to update the wiki covering this :P but Approved teams can request CD's for conferences and once a release cycle.
<C_Smith> well, apparently Banshee transfers MP4 Videos just fine, but not .M4V videos..... is there a good converter for .M4V to .MP4?
<thefinn93> VLC
<C_Smith> VLC converts?
<thefinn93> yes
<C_Smith> hmmmm, never knew it could, and I've used it quite a bit for playing videos.
<thefinn93> Media -> Convert/Save
<shirgall> C_Smith: ffmpeg is good for converting things
<thefinn93> yeah but ffmpeg is all command line which gets really confusing when you've got that many options
<thefinn93> imo
<shirgall> thefinn93: I agree, but when you're trying to get it right, ffmpeg doesn't hide anything from you
<thefinn93> true,
<thefinn93> but for M4V to MP4, VLC will do fine
<C_Smith> cool, never really got the hang of ffmpeg.
<bkerensa> thefinn93: You going with me to Hillsboro? To see the crane
<thefinn93> no
<thefinn93> trying to root this tab
<bkerensa> good luck with that
<thefinn93> thx
<thefinn93> it looks promising
<thefinn93> the seemingly accepted method of rooting uses an adb exploit
<thefinn93> which this obviously has
<C_Smith> well, VLC didn't seem to like converting it, I'll try using this GUI I found for FFMpeg
<thefinn93> WinFF?
<C_Smith> yep
<thefinn93> good
<C_Smith> meh, don't see the option for that in it.
<thefinn93> bkerensa, can i (try) to root this tab or do you still need more stuff with it?
<C_Smith> not sure what "rooting a tab" means, but whatever.
<thefinn93> tablet
<thefinn93> an android tablet
<thefinn93> i'm rooting
<thefinn93> it
<C_Smith> ah, I see.
<thefinn93> as in jumping from an unprivileged user to root
<C_Smith> rooting the tablet is like jailbreaking an Iphone?
<thefinn93> yes
<C_Smith> ok, I see.
<thefinn93> and this isn't specific to tablets
<thefinn93> android devices in general
<C_Smith> ah, cool
<thefinn93> but i think this device might have come pre-rooted
<thefinn93> which is unheard of AFAIK
<C_Smith> so, you could jailbreak a Droid phone per se?
<thefinn93> yep
<thefinn93> except it's called Rooting not Jailbreaking
<thefinn93> because Android is a fork of linux
<C_Smith> ooops, my mistake.
<thefinn93> basically, when you get an android phone (or device)
<thefinn93> the user that you're running as
<thefinn93> isn't a sudoer (so can't use sudo)
<thefinn93> rooting it basically makes the person a sudoer
<C_Smith> cool
<thefinn93> yep
<C_Smith> speaking of which, I find myself using sudo apt-get a lot..... really much more useful than the software center when you know the package name you need.
<thefinn93> absolutely
<thefinn93> the software center is for non-technical users
<tgm4883> working from the command line is almost always faster than doing it in a GUI
<tgm4883> *if you know what you are doing
<shirgall> C_Smith: I admit to using synaptic, especially when I'm looking at what packages and versions are in ppas for comparison puropses
<shirgall> and forcing package versions for that matter
<C_Smith> synaptic i've actually found useful when i have broken dependancies. when 11.10 goes stable, Synaptic is going on it.
<C_Smith> and the only forced install I've ever done is the set of programs for Lightscribe on a 64-bit OS (the apps only come in i386 architecture.)
<C_Smith> yes, I used 11.10 beta, but for me, it was bad, couldn't use most of the stuff I need. so I went back to 11.04
<shirgall> C_Smith: it took a couple days, but I got all my normal flow stabilized now
<tgm4883> what was wrong with 11.10?
<C_Smith> meh, most of the stuff I use only has packages for 11.04 and below.
<C_Smith> wine even only has packages for that.
<C_Smith> since 11.10 is only in beta, most developers are gonna concentrate on 11.04 until the final release of 11.10
<C_Smith> most of the stuff I use comes directly from a PPA.
<shirgall> C_Smith: most of the PPAs I grab things from had oneiric branches, I admit
<C_Smith> yeah, I haven't found that in the ones I use.
<C_Smith> and when I tried to run a program that needs opengl, it crashes because the library for it isn't installed correctly in a new 11.10 installation.
<C_Smith> I find that especially with wine there.
<shirgall> C_Smith: mesa? vdpau? dri?
<C_Smith> some library to do with drivers.
<shirgall> C_Smith: remember that when you do upgrades, it's best to purge the ppas first and then relayer back on
<C_Smith> possibly mesa, can't say for sure.
<C_Smith> actually, I did a clean install.
<shirgall> C_Smith: it's especially true with X edgers
<C_Smith>  mainly because my PC name was just "c"
<shirgall> oh, hrm
<C_Smith> so a clean install (as in wiping the current installation and installing 11.10) means I can rename the PC.
<C_Smith> I use xorg edgers quite a bit.
<tgm4883> well, most stuff that would be in PPA's should be in the official repos right?
<shirgall> tgm4883: not everythign makes it into universe quickly
<tgm4883> shirgall, you are talking about brand new stuff then?
<shirgall> tgm4883: yeah, that's why I use PPAs is for stuff that's not done yet :)
<tgm4883> But.... If it's brand new, it can't be in 11.04
<tgm4883> If there is a PPA for it for 11.04, then it can't be new
<tgm4883> if it's brand new, it wasn't around for 11.04
<tgm4883> see what I'm saying
<shirgall> tgm4883: you'd be surprised how long it takes for some things, or certain pieces of functionality, to eventually make it into universe
<tgm4883> shirgall, source required*
<shirgall> tgm4883: of course
<tgm4883> I know exactly how long it takes to get stuff into universe
<shirgall> tgm4883: if there's no source, it might make it into partners, depends on what it is
<shirgall> well, for example there's some features in indicator-weather that are not available except from the PPA
<shirgall> anyway, it's not like I have a lot of them
<C_Smith> tgm, you'd be surprised at how much is in PPAs but isn't in the main software channels. take Super Boot Manager for example, it's not in the official repositories, but it IS in a seperate PPA.
<tgm4883> shirgall, isn't gnome-panel gone in 11.10?
<tgm4883> C_Smith, so that sounds more like lazy developers though
<shirgall> tgm4883: indicator-weather's oneiric build works fine for me
<C_Smith> well, I don't know how a dev would get their software into the official channel. so I wouldn't know.
<tgm4883> C_Smith, there is a process for it
<tgm4883> adhere to some rules, and it is in
<C_Smith> ok
<tgm4883> shirgall, so if there is a oneiric build, why isn't it in the repos?
<C_Smith> I don't have any official coding knowledge (should get back to learning Python, this is getting ridiculous) so I have no reason to make a program that don't work whatsoever.
<shirgall> tgm4883: I dunno, the version in the repos is older
<C_Smith> hmmmm, using ffmpeg via command line seems easier than I thought.
<C_Smith> and I can go directly to the format I'm looking for without searching menus.
<C_Smith> well, I'll just let this finish, come back later on.
<C_Smith> cya
<bkerensa> It sucks that Freegeek might abandon Ubuntu =/
<Kitty-> wha?
<Kitty-> why?
<el_seano> primarily because it seems like the hardware requirements for the newer releases are scaling up pretty drastically.
<el_seano> we already have a hard time with a lot of older P4 systems that can't run Lucid without patches, if at all.
<el_seano> but, it's still under discussion.
<el_seano> and Lucid is still supported for another couple of years, I think.
<el_seano> (for the desktop version, if I'm remembering right)
<Brian_H> too bad the lxde ubuntu port isn't quite there yet
<Brian_H> I tried it out, but there was still some major issues with it
<shirgall> el_seano: unity-2d is supposed to be making it so the hardware requirements are not so painful... if it's not working for you, please let me know
<el_seano> shirgall: testing to follow :)
<el_seano> one of the biggest issues is early Athlon XP and Mobile Pentium 4s choking on Lucid, as well as incompatibility with the 828{45,55}G graphics chipsets
<tgm4883> xubuntu?
<shirgall> el_seano: Ah, Lucid has it s struggles, that's true, early unity-2d hits in Maverick
<shirgall> el_seano: xfce is pretty much where you want to be with Lucid
<el_seano> I think we actually lean more towards lxde, though i've had good experiences with xfce in the past.
<Brian_H> I played with the lubuntu release, but there were some key things it failed on like drive encryption (that was a show stopper since we have to have all laptops encrypted)
<Brian_H> other than that I think its got potential
<tgm4883> Brian_H, I'm hoping there is some education with full drive encryption as well
<tgm4883> since it isn't the end all be all that people make it out to be
<Brian_H> we have to have it for business data, thats why we require it :)
<C_Smith> hmmm, I need to fine-tune what bitrates I convert videos at.
<tgm4883> Brian_H, understandable, I just see a lot of people think they are totally secure with full disk encryption and get no further education on it. Unfortunately if you need full disk encryption, then you really need the education as to how people can still attack you
<Brian_H> oh yea for sure :)
<C_Smith> other than that, it transcoded and transferred just fine just using ffmpeg in Terminal as the encoder.
<Brian_H> encryption doesn't do you a lick of good if you leave your workstation powered on and unlocked lol
<C_Smith> so, how is everyone? :D
<tgm4883> Brian_H, powering off your desktop doesn't protect you 100% either though
<tgm4883> A targeted attack+time will still yield access to your data
<tgm4883> time being 1-2 days
<Brian_H> true
<C_Smith> gah, ffmpeg takes a loooooong time to transcode a video.......
<C_Smith> but any transcoder takes time, eh?
<shirgall> C_Smith: yeah, in general ffmpeg is pretty efficient
<tgm4883> C_Smith, I think I use handbrake and IIRC I do ~30 FPS
<shirgall> C_Smith: it just takes what it takes :/
<tgm4883> 30-40 I think
<C_Smith> when encoding a file on my hard disk, I get 74 fps in ffmpeg.
<C_Smith> that doesn't include dvds, just videos on my hard disk.
<C_Smith> brb
<tgm4883> The above is for my DVDs -> h264 conversions
<tgm4883> I'd have to check the settings on it, but IIRC I'm doing pretty high quality
<tgm4883> for DVD's that is, so still not a super high quality :/
<shirgall> tgm4883: 480p is nothign to laugh at
<tgm4883> 480p isn't something to write home about either
<shirgall> tgm4883: It's pretty good on most TVs, and 480i served three generations fine :)
<tgm4883> shirgall, by that definition, we don't need computers. As typewriters have been around forever.
<shirgall> tgm4883: That's not a definition, but most youtube video is 360p, let alone 480p or higher
<tgm4883> (insert reference to records, horse and buggy, wooden ships)
<tgm4883> yea, and on a full screen 360p looks like crap
<shirgall> You're not going to find 1080p sources for all of your DVDs yet, I'm sure... there's a lot of stuff not yet on Blu-Ray that I want
<tgm4883> shirgall, true, but given the choice, I think it is clear (no pun intended)
<shirgall> And a lot of stuff can't do better than 480p... lots of shot-on-video work
<tgm4883> true, a lot of the home grown stuff is going to be low quality
<tgm4883> along with some of the smaller studios/small budget films
<shirgall> tgm4883: I'm talking about mainstream television stuff until the 90s
<tgm4883> shirgall, yes a lot of television stuff from that time period will be low quality
<tgm4883> They didn't bother to do it on high quality gear
<C_Smith> and I R Back.
<C_Smith> xD
<shirgall> tgm4883: there was no reason to, when TVs only did 480i
<tgm4883> shirgall, again... for television
<shirgall> tgm4883: crapload more content for television than for film
 * tgm4883 just got turned down for a job at google :(
<C_Smith> awwww. sorry to hear.
<tgm4883> shirgall, quantity != quality
 * C_Smith gives tgm4883 a pat on the back
<tgm4883> thanks
<tgm4883> hopefully my other job interview will have turned out better
<tgm4883> although I was less confident with that one, as they wanted a bunch of enterprise hardware experience
<tgm4883> i has none :(
<shirgall> tgm4883: I'm not sure why we're going down this path. I started by pointing out that most content is 480p and its quality is reasonable for most purposes. I stand by that.
<C_Smith> I hear ya, I have none of that myself.
<tgm4883> shirgall, reasonable for most purposes? I suppose you are correct, if I want to know what happened in the show I can get it from that recording
<C_Smith> yay!!! ffmpeg finished! now to do a quality check on the audio and video
<tgm4883> shirgall, but I stand by that, given the choice, I'm going to go with the 1080p version
<tgm4883> heck, given a show with better content at 480i and a show with slightly less content at 1080p i'm choosing the 1080p version
<C_Smith> hmmmm, better, not quite there, though
<C_Smith> video is good, sound, not so much
<shirgall> tgm4883: you're talking to someone that's been watching Breaking Bad and the Walking Dead in SD and buying the blu-rays a year later, I know what you mean, but I'm not gonna watch Desperate Housewives at 1080i/720p instead
<tgm4883> shirgall, I said slightly less quality content, not total crap
<shirgall> tgm4883: Luckily DirecTV is bringing AMC in HD on September 9th...
<tgm4883> shirgall, they don't have that in HD
 * tgm4883 stabs DirecTV
<shirgall> tgm4883: Ok, how about the new "V" series that they canceled? :)
<shirgall> Who doesn't have what in HD?
<tgm4883> shirgall, sorry, that was more of a shock retorical question
<tgm4883> as in
<tgm4883> DirecTV doesn't have AMC in HD yet !?!
<shirgall> Yeah, it pains me to say
<tgm4883> I wish networks would stop killing shows that are good, yet not #1 in their timeslot
<shirgall> There's no cable out where I live
<tgm4883> or shows that don't have a ton of followers because the network keeps moving them around
<tgm4883> I'm looking at you Fox!
<shirgall> tgm4883: Yeah, I agree, they killed V, Lie to Me, and other stuff I actually liked
<shirgall> Well, ABC killed V
<shirgall> And Flash Forward, come to think of it
<shirgall> And we'll see if "Falling Skies" survives
<tgm4883> V, Lie to me, Terminator, (i'm ok with flash forward dying), tons of other shows I can't think of right now
<tgm4883> oh, doll house
<shirgall> Yeah, I forgot Sarah Connor Chromicles
<shirgall> Chronicles
<C_Smith> now to try 320 bps for sound
<C_Smith> was trying 128
<shirgall> C_Smith: I have some crappy stuff at 56VBR, good enough for AM radio, almost
<C_Smith> vbr is ogg vorbis?
<C_Smith> or is vbr supposed to be bps?
<C_Smith> think I'm missing something here.
<shirgall> vbr is variable bit rate
<shirgall> intended to save space
<C_Smith> ah, i see.
<shirgall> it's a format that rapidly became irrelevant as portable audio players increased space by orders of magnitude
<shirgall> I think my first mp3 player had 200MB of space
<shirgall> I take it back, it was 32MB
<C_Smith> my first mp3 player was 2GB, tiny compared to my Ipod, which is 16GB.
<C_Smith> the first MP3 player I had could only play audio files, no video, sadly.
<shirgall> Yeah, I didn't do portable video for many years after that
<shirgall> Heh, audible.com member since January 2003, you guys are making me feel old
<C_Smith> the first video player I had was an Gogear Aria, which, unfortunately, broke in my pocket, darned LCD Screens that have little protection.
<C_Smith> also, has anyone here used conky?
<shirgall> C_Smith: I've used it before, but I found it to be not as useful as I'd like... most of the stats I want to see are also shown by byobu
<C_Smith> the things that don't work on it for me are temperature of certain parts and internet stats.
<shirgall> C_Smith: yeah, that stuff can be finicky as it is
<C_Smith> yeah,
<C_Smith> might have to try the program you mentioned
<C_Smith> check this out: http://i.imgur.com/9GDNR.jpg
<shirgall> C_Smith: internet stats should be straightforward, but I don't recall if Conky dealt well with multiple interfaces
<C_Smith> yeah, I have a wlan, and an wired one that is never used.
<shirgall> Um, that';s a Barney joke
<C_Smith> no, 90-60-90 on the rgb scale refers to purple
<shirgall> C_Smith: it might be confused by the wired one, I remember having to modify the included scripts a lot
<C_Smith> and he's talking about hip-bust-waist. in metrics
<C_Smith> so the dad is thing on the rgb scale, and the son is talking metrics
<C_Smith> *the dad is thinking
<shirgall> oh, heh
<C_Smith> you kinda have to know the metrics scale AND the rgb scale to get the joke fully
<C_Smith> "are there seriously 19 people idling?" ben asked once, I shoulda said "yep, looks like they're dead!" XD
<C_Smith> kinda dark, I know, but still would have been funny
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-07
<shirgall> I idle all the time, I admit, I seldom change my FreeNode status
<C_Smith> if I'm not gonna be at the keyboard, I put "Away" on the Me Menu, and that affects all the IM programs I have installed, and the only one I use is Pidgin.
<C_Smith> yeah, from what I've seen on Oneiric, looks like the default battery applet works. won't need Battery-Status after Oneiric, the reason I get battery-status is because the default GNOME2 battery applet always says "(estimating)" and nothing else, the icon is the only functional thing about that version of the applet.
<shirgall> C_Smith: I can confirm that, the default Oneiric indicator works fine on my laptop
<shirgall> C_Smith: I do add the weather indicator and cpufreq indicator though, because I'm weird like that
<C_Smith> yeah, I'm currently running 11.04 just for my games
<C_Smith> hmmmm, wondering if I should install OpenSUSE KDE along side Ubuntu......
<C_Smith> or just get the KDE desktop in Ubuntu
<Gerty_> Just moved to Eugene. Can anyone suggest an ISP?
<rigel> hi ho
<rigel> im wondering, i am using lucid, and have swapped out mobo and processor, on a cloned hd, so i am seeing a lot of unusable hardware
<rigel> so is there a way to reinstall, and install all my added packages, so that i can at least figure out whether the config files that are screwing things up are in / or /home?
<rigel> s/a way/an easy way/
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Why use OpenSUSE? Just do Kubuntu
<thefinn93> cosmicpizza, i must inquire, why does your IP's rDNS record point to france?
<thefinn93> or end in .fr
<cosmicpizza> it' s just why i' m a french guy using ubuntu
<cosmicpizza> thefinn93
<bkerensa> Good Morning all :)
<Brian_H> morning bkerensa, just shot ya over an email :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: kk
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I just responded
<bkerensa> Using GIMP for large projects can be an epic nightmare...
 * bkerensa shakes fist at Adobe for not having Linux support!
<Brian_H> would be  nice if they did have adobe support for linux :p
<Brian_H> I'd buy acrobat
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I got your logo from the site I'm gonna send you a banner mockup to let you have a look
<Brian_H> ok cool, I have an svg I can send you for the final too
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> Cool I just got a package from Sweden
<bkerensa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/sets/72157627617225000/
<bkerensa> I wonder if these things really work? $495 is a lot so it better do miracles to my air... Luckily I didn't have to buy it
<Brian_H> hmmm kinda looks like snake oil
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> We shall see :D
<bkerensa> I love it when PR firms ask If I do negative reviews
 * bkerensa always responds.... I do "Honest" reviews
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I kind believe in the tech actually because you can use electricity and silver with a tad bit of salt water to do interesting things.... I just set it up and a blue light came on and now its making a electrical snap and crack noise like its zapping the air
<bkerensa> :P
<Brian_H> fun, like a bug zapper?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Exactly
<Brian_H> haha awesome
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I hope that is the intended noise :D
<C_Smith> good day!
<bkerensa> Anyone interested in going to PuppetConf use "40off" coupon code for 40% off
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-08
<shantorn> how did saturdays activities go?
<bkerensa> shantorn: Really good :) we waited a half hour for you :P\
<C_Smith> hello
<C_Smith> quick question: does it matter if I use Kubuntu to be productive in the group?
<bkerensa> C_Smith: Nope you can use whatever distro or variant of Ubuntu you so choose
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> In other locos some people use Debian and even Fedora but they usually dual-boot to Ubuntu as well
<bkerensa> Kubuntu is a officially recognized ubuntu flavor
<C_Smith> cool, thinking about setting up an openSUSE dualboot myself, both KDE.
<C_Smith> but my previous experiences with openSUSE are still heavy on my mind.
<C_Smith> yay! found my Transflash (MicroSD) card!
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> =o
<tgm4883>  anyone know of a extension for gnome-shell to control google music?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: thefinn93 likely does he loves Google Music
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> I use subsonic it's a pretty solid music server and has clients for iphone/android/desktop
<c_smith> g'day.
<c_smith> hopefully this version of Pidgin doesn't crash on me.
<c_smith> so, how is everyone?
<tgm4883> xchat FTW!
<thefinn93> w00t xchat
<tgm4883> thefinn93!
<thefinn93> that is me
<tgm4883> <bkerensa> tgm4883: thefinn93 likely does he loves Google Music
<bkerensa> c_smith: Who uses Pidgin for IRC?
<thefinn93> tgm4883, what was the context of that
<thefinn93> oh wait i see
<tgm4883> thefinn93, anyone know of a extension for gnome-shell to control google music?
<thefinn93> yeah idk
<thefinn93> i have Comca$t internet
<tgm4883> thats helpful ;)
<thefinn93> with a 250Gb cap
<tgm4883> as do I
<thefinn93> so i can't use Google Music
<thefinn93> for fear of blowing that cap
<bkerensa> tgm4883 & c_smith: I think you guys got enough people in your neck of the woods to hold a Ubuntu Hour.... I know there is one or two other people out there
<tgm4883> Apparently you download way more than I do
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> that includes uploading
<tgm4883> thefinn93, :(
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I try and use as much bandwidth as possible
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> and Google Music is streaming, which is like downloading it *every time you want to listen to a song*
<thefinn93> actually it is that, not just like that
<tgm4883> I use it mostly for work/evo
<tgm4883> I do have a local copy of the stuff at home
<thefinn93> a
<c_smith> bkerensa, apparently, I'm one of the few who use Pidgin for IRC.
<bkerensa> man this channel is much more active these days
<thefinn93> yeah i don't have a smart phone
 * bkerensa slaps thefinn93
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> smart phones FTW!
<thefinn93> c_smith, yeah i used to use it but it kept freezing up on me
<bkerensa> I'm getting a new smartphone next month
<thefinn93> "new"
<bkerensa> likely a Android or iPhone
<thefinn93> sounds like it's replacing your old one
<bkerensa> not sure which yet... I have an upgrade available
<thefinn93> but that thing you have
<tgm4883> <bkerensa> a Android
<tgm4883> *fixed*
<thefinn93> can barly cound as one
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> android phone
<thefinn93> get it
<bkerensa> thefinn93: LOL why? WebOS is a smartphone platform
<thefinn93> yes but that POS was not a smart phone
<tgm4883> bkerensa, so is Windows Phone 7 Series
 * bkerensa might actually go iPhone 
<thefinn93> me: "check the google map on your smart phone" bkerensa: "I cant it'll kill the battery"
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I know speaking of that Microsoft offered me one for free
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> the main reason, as I have said, that i use pidgin is because it's the only Linux IM program that has an Xfire plugin, and I have a lot of people I talk to on Xfire.
<bkerensa> thefinn93: What smartphone doesnt suck battery? Check reviews for android and iphones
<c_smith> brb, gonna restart PC.
<bkerensa> thefinn93: My palm is also overclocked
<thefinn93> bkerensa, i am aware of that, but you can't do anything on it
<thefinn93> ah that'd help
<bkerensa> and it has nginx, sshd and many other things running
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Optware for the win
<thefinn93> so useful
<thefinn93> i'll make sure to put nginx on my smart phone as soon as i get one
<tgm4883> anyone going to UDS?
<bkerensa> not this year
<bkerensa> I'm waiting till its out of country again
 * bkerensa doesnt really wanna go to the midwest or east coast (wherever they are having it)
<bkerensa> although I think they are planning for a West Coast location soon :)
<thefinn93> the occupy wallstreet folks should buy a ton of these and all hold them when the cops come
<thefinn93> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00125J4FY/ref=nosim/?tag=kerrlong-20
<c_smith> and I'm back, kernel was updated, so that was why I needed to restart.
<tgm4883> c_smith, bip FTW
<tgm4883> bkerensa, maybe in a year?
<tgm4883> next UDS will be foreign
<bkerensa> tgm4883: idk I asked Jono when we could see one on the west coast and he said something about a possible bay area
<c_smith> bip?
 * bkerensa would love to see it in Portland which makes more sense for cost purposes
<tgm4883> probably trying to hit up mountain view again
<bkerensa> expensive =/
<tgm4883> c_smith, yep, bip
<bkerensa> why pay two times for venue in California when you can do it in Oregon cheaper
<tgm4883> http://bip.milkypond.org/
<c_smith> what's bip?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<thefinn93> tgm4883, what does that have over, say, znc?
<thefinn93> c_smith, bip appears to be an IRC bouncer
<tgm4883> thefinn93, I've not used znc
<thefinn93> i use it
<thefinn93> it's nice
<c_smith> ah, i see.
<tgm4883> I connect to it from home, work, phone
<thefinn93> c_smith, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_bouncer - that is what bip is
<c_smith> not of use to me
<tgm4883> always have backlog
<tgm4883> never logged off
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> same
<thefinn93> also znc is extensible
<c_smith> brb, restarting pidgin for Xfire
<thefinn93> aaannd that's what a BNC is for
<tgm4883> yep
<bkerensa> znc is kinda shoddy imho
<tgm4883> signon: Fri Aug 19 02:36:27
<tgm4883> server was having some issues I guess
<thefinn93> bkerensa, what do you use?
<bkerensa> thefinn93: I use znc because psybnc is to much to config for me :P
<thefinn93> i see
<bkerensa> but the buffer sucks on this and it keeps prefixing everything with +
<tgm4883> I'd like something that places every time someone says my name into another window
<tgm4883> something server side that is, not client side
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> yeah
<thefinn93> that could be done
<thefinn93> write an extension
<bkerensa> tgm4883: You looked so bored at global jam :P
<thefinn93> i don't know C
<thefinn93> :(
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I didn't really know what to expect, so I just sat back and watched
<tgm4883> plus, I was actually doing bug work ;)
<bkerensa> well I intended to break into groups but hella people didnt show and I was trying to give time and time was too short
<bkerensa> next time I wanna make it like four hours and double the food and double the swag
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> maybe even a DJ :)
<thefinn93> i approve
<tgm4883> you should see if bdmurray is still willing to do  a bug talk
 * bkerensa pings bdmurray
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> If he is willing I can setup a Ubuntu Hour
<bdmurray> Hello
<bkerensa> and there he is :)
<bkerensa> bdmurray: There is some interest for you to hold a bug talk :)
 * bkerensa would be interested
<tgm4883> bdmurray, I know the offer was there in the past around gutsy time, but I didn't know if the offer stood
<bdmurray> I can still talk and still know about bug so ... yes! ;-)
<bkerensa> hmm maybe shirgall will come to Oneiric release
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> He could tell us about his cool projects and pandaboards :)
<c_smith> there we go, had to compile the xfire plugin from source.
<bdmurray> bkerensa: so I'm fairly flexible just let me know
<c_smith> bdmurray, why do I recognize your handle from another Ubuntu room?
<c_smith> even i don't know XD
<bdmurray> c_smith: I'm in most of them ;-)
<c_smith> ah, ok,
<bkerensa> c_smith: bdmurray is the Ubuntu Bug Czar
<bkerensa> and works for Canonical
<bkerensa> ;)
<c_smith> for a second I thought I recognized you from Ultimate Edition stuff, but I don't believe that's you
<c_smith> oh, cool! LD
<c_smith> :D
<bkerensa> yep right now there are two Canonical employees who idle if we could get the rest who live in the area it might be nice :)
<c_smith> nice
<bdmurray> I'm fairly certain they'd show up at a release party
<c_smith> hrrrmmmm, libGL.so.1 looks to be here..... but my apps aren't detecting it. strange.
<c_smith> but I guess it's to be expected with beta versions! :D
<bdmurray> c_smith: oneiric? amd64?
<c_smith> yep
<bkerensa> bdmurray: If they knew of it :P I have no way of summoning them heck I dont even know all of the Canonical employees you have hiding out here :D
<c_smith> x86_64
<bdmurray> c_smith: did you setup multi-arch?
<bkerensa> Oneiric is buggy as it gets :P  but luckily all the bugs I'm finding are reported already
<c_smith> multiarch?
<c_smith> what do you mean by that?
<bdmurray> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2011-August/000886.html
<bkerensa> ;)
<c_smith> that could prove useful.
 * bkerensa goes back to watching bugs-announce
<c_smith> I'm gonna try getting to the coffee shop which I'm told has wifi and is big enough to house member from the Willamette valley from the team tomorrow and see if we can use it.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, did you advertise the bug jam to the PDX team?
<bkerensa> c_smith: Ask them if their java is open source
<bkerensa> tgm4883: PDX Team?
<c_smith> not sure what you mean.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PDXTeam
<tgm4883> they have a mailing list as well I believe
<c_smith> bkerensa, is that a joke, or what? I feel I'm missing something there.
<tgm4883> it appears their irc channel is empty though
<tgm4883> not sure if they are still around
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think thats abandoned I had e-mail them in the past and got no response... Dan was on there but to my knowledge that and PNW are ghosts
<tgm4883> when we held the gutsy release party, a lot of people showed up because they were subscribed to their mailing list
<bkerensa> c_smith: They sell java... ask them if its open source ;0 yeah its a joke
<tgm4883> probably true
<tgm4883> java == coffee
<c_smith> oh, I see.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Ideally we will be rm'ing pdx and then PNW will become a joint collabo between Oregon/WA/Idaho
<tgm4883> not Idaho
<bkerensa> ?
<tgm4883> There are two things I don't like. 1) Bigotry, 2) people from Idaho
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> Idaho is a weird place... I lived in Nampa for a period of time and it was odd
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa went to culinary school at Centennial in Nampa, ID
<tgm4883> hmm, it's interesting what you learn when you go back and read beginning python books
<tgm4883> I should be doing that!
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Well Idaho has a lot of bigotry I would say :)
<bkerensa> tgm4883: imho Idaho and Washington are the biggest strongholds of Bigotry in the region :D
<tgm4883> we should just make them part of Oregon
<bkerensa> It seems like a lot of White Supremacy in Idaho and Washington
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :P
<c_smith> brb, gotta restart to kill wine,
<bkerensa> tgm4883: idk I have to talk to WA about it.... Council has me working with WA on PNW stuff
<tgm4883> restart to kill wine?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> terminal - killall
<tgm4883> kill -9 wine?
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> :)
<tgm4883> noob
<bkerensa> he needs schooling ;) its ok he will learn
<tgm4883> well crap
<tgm4883> so I asked for time off for UDS
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Can I pm?
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea
<bkerensa> Btw guys we will have a banner for events and booths soon Brian_H's company is sponsoring it
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> w00t
<Brian_H> whoo whoo :)
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> perfect timing
<tgm4883> I'm listening to some black eyed peas and they sang "woo hoo"
<tgm4883> right as Brian_H did
<thefinn93> what was that op business all about?
<Brian_H> hahah nice
<bkerensa> thefinn93: me anbd tgm4883 were testing access :)
<thefinn93> ah
<bkerensa> el_seano: Are you SeanR ?
<Gerty_> Just moved to Eugene. Can anyone recommend an ISP?
<tgm4883> Gerty_, you don't want Clear
<Gerty_> Which leaves me with...
<tgm4883> You apparently really only have 2 choices, CenturyLink and Comcast
<tgm4883> cable vs dsl
<tgm4883> Alan says he has comcast
<tgm4883> I'm at work, so I'm polling my coworkers
<Gerty_> Awesome.
<Gerty_> I've heard comcast likes to up the price on you. Dunno anything about "centurylink"
<tgm4883> they basically said No clear
<tgm4883> centurylink is the new qwest
<tgm4883> why the move to Eugene?
<Gerty_> Tryin' to get leart.
<el_seano> bkerensa: nope
<bkerensa> Hi Gerty_
<Gerty_> Yo.
<bkerensa> Gerty_: All ISP's generally up prices... Usually they offer you a initial deal but the contract allows them to hike after your initial price expires
<Brian_H> if you call them back and tell them you need the 6 month promo price again they generally give it to you :p
<Gerty_> Heh heh. Worth a try.
<Brian_H> "look man times are hard... going to need you to lower the price or I have to cancel"
<Brian_H> do it myself every 6 mo :p
<Brian_H> heck I've even had the employees tell me to call back in 6 mo
<Brian_H> lol
<Gerty_> That is good to know.
<Gerty_> And which ISP is that?
<bkerensa> brb xchat is acting up
 * bkerensa uses Comcast Business Class
<Brian_H> comcast :p
<Brian_H> or verizon/frontier
<Gerty_> tgm4883: So why does everyone hate Clear?
<thefinn93> because it is terrible
<thefinn93> slow speeds
<thefinn93> unreliable
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-09
<Gerty_> Goood to know.
<bkerensa> Clear works good depending on a few factors
<bkerensa> 1. You must be in good range and 2. Nobody must be using the same tower
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> pretty much
<thefinn93> we had that, except in the evening
<thefinn93> when everyone was using the tower
<thefinn93> so it was basically unusable
<bkerensa> btw
<bkerensa> If anyone wants to go to Intel and tour the Jones Farm facilities let me know
<bkerensa> I'm arranging a Tour plus I have a family member who works there so yeah :P
 * bkerensa will probably get a private tour seperate from everyone else
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> dinner... ttyl guys
<bkerensa> hi cosmicpizza
<cosmicpizza> hi there
<cosmicpizza> howdy ?
<Brian_H> got my hp touchpad today!
<Brian_H> now to play with android
<tgm4883> Brian_H, sweet
<tgm4883> where from?
<Brian_H> the internet! lol
<Brian_H> some guy on ebay had like 10 of em
<Brian_H> so I got 2 1 for me 1 for my buddy
<Brian_H> thing is kinda heavy, but I guess that means its prolly pretty sturdy
<tgm4883> nice
<bkerensa> yeah
 * bkerensa likes the Lenovo IdeaPad K1
<tgm4883> I haven't looked for one in awhile
<tgm4883> My wife wants a tablet, but she has a mini 9 right now so there's no rush
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How much time do you need to arrange funding/payment for banner?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I begin setup of our booth at PuppetConf on Thursday next week but the conference doesnt launch until the 19th..... I think it only takes two business days for the banner to be made
<bkerensa> Might be cutting it close
 * bkerensa might get to check out the new Amazon Kindle :D
<Brian_H> bkerensa: just a week or so would be nice
<bkerensa> k
<Brian_H> If we have to I can make it sooner, but depending on how we get the capital to you will effect the process :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Briefcases of money work for me ;0
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Lets touch base on Monday and we can work out the logistics and have look at a final proof
 * bkerensa was notably joking 
<Brian_H> :) ok lol
<Brian_H> sorry playing with the touch pad
<Brian_H> webos seems to be good for browsing and thats about it :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: You can put optware/preware on WebOS to do more
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> hmmm might have to check it out
<Brian_H> they dropped the code for android to run on it :D just no video drivers so its choppy I guess
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://i.imgur.com/DLFRX.png <-- Final Proof
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> nice the linbit looks a bit fuzzy is that due to the graphic I sent? or just the saved image?
<bkerensa> true true let me double check I will have a final final proof on monday
<Brian_H> ok kick ass :)
<Brian_H> that thing is awesome
<Brian_H> I like it
<bkerensa> and far under the cost we talked about
<bkerensa> :)
<Brian_H> nice
<Brian_H> well in that case I can bring you a paper bag full of loot
<Brian_H> if you give us the heads up too we will post the events on our twitter/etc accounts
<bkerensa> Will do
<Brian_H> awesome
<Brian_H> ok going to pack it up see ya all when I get back online :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-09-10
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> tgif!
<c_smith> good evening
<c_smith> good morning! :D
<c_smith> hmmmm, kinda quiet, everyone must be idling.
<bkerensa> good morning
<thefinn93> mornin
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-03
<bkerensa> nathwill: woah work on labor day
<nathwill> yeaaah
<nathwill> not super pleased
<nathwill> but, whatever
<nathwill> i actually got here @ 4am
<bkerensa> nathwill: woah... at 4am I was going to sleep after dealing with a attempted break in at our neighbors
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> wha?
<nathwill> yikes
<nathwill> yeah, i woke up @ 130, and when i couldn't get to sleep by 330 i just came into work
<nathwill> so what's up w/ the break-in?
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh idk we went to Cannon Beach... came home went to sleep and I heard glass break so I grabbed my surefire light and a pellet gun
<bkerensa> and some guy ran from the back of our neighbors yard
<bkerensa> I instructed him to stop three times
<bkerensa> then begin shooting him in the bum
<bkerensa> and a K9 Unit got home 30 mins later a block away
<bkerensa> him*
<nathwill> wow dude
<nathwill> that's nutty
<bkerensa> nathwill: i know
<bkerensa> nathwill: now I am considering buying one of those swiveling dome cameras
<bkerensa> and this thing called a motorized motion sensor light
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> yay.... fglrx 12,8 doesn't like the 3.5 kernel.
<c_smith> trying 12.6
<bkerensa> c_smith: on arch I suppose
<c_smith> bkerensa: nope, Kubuntu.
<c_smith> not currently supported, I know.
<c_smith> but this new laptop requires 3.5 for some hardware on it.
<bkerensa> 3.5 is in 12.10
<c_smith> and 12.10 refuses to be installed (can't use any input, no mouse, no keyboard)
<c_smith> it says the input devices aren't detected/supported or something to that nature.
<bkerensa> c_smith: have you filed a bug for this?
<c_smith> no, sadly.
<c_smith> been busy with other stuff.
<bkerensa> c_smith: it cannot be properly addressed unless you file a bug
<c_smith> true.
<c_smith> while I have time now, I'll file that bug.
<c_smith> shooot.... forgot I don't have keepassx installed.....
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-04
<nathwill> woot. global jam time
<nathwill> also, anybody in the hillsboro area who is open to giving blood, yahoo's hosting a blood drive for redcross tomorrow
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> 8am-11am
<nathwill> i think of firefly every time one of you folks joins
<nibalizer> that was the intention ;)
<bkerensa> heh
<blkperl> slangasek: have you ever seen dconf-service hang on login
<slangasek> blkperl: no.  I assume this is running against an NFS homedir? ;)
<slangasek> blkperl: don't look at who's assigned to implement https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-xdg-runtime-dir
<blkperl> slangasek: I found a ticket https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/d-conf/+bug/645448
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 645448 in d-conf (Ubuntu) "dconf doesn't support NFS" [Medium,Triaged]
<slangasek> heh
<blkperl> slangasek: so if we point XDG_CACE at /tmp or something it seems to allow login
<blkperl> XDG_CACHE*
<blkperl> we think that the homedir doesn't mount until in late in the login process which is why it just hangs in kernel land
<slangasek> oh?
<slangasek> are you using autofs?
<blkperl> yes
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> so yeah, autofs was something of a blind spot while implementing upstart boot-time filesystem handling
<slangasek> essentially because the last time I tried to use it 8 years ago, it was crap, and I assumed everyone else had reached the same conclusion and only tested /etc/fstab-based mounting ;)
<slangasek> I know there've been a couple of escalated bugs recently about autofs support, but I don't know where those got to
<blkperl> well we use autofs because we can't have 5000 homedirs mounted at the same time on 200 nodes :)
<blkperl> if you can point me to those autofs bugs that would be great
<slangasek> right, but you could have a single /home mounted everywhere ;)
<slangasek> but yeah, I realize this doesn't scale out
<slangasek> looking now to see if there are any autofs SRUs that have gone through recently
<slangasek> blkperl: there've been recent autofs SRUs for lucid and natty, but I'm pretty sure it's not related to what you're seeing
<blkperl> slangasek: do you see any pitfalls with using /tmp for XDG_CACHE? This workaround seems to work
<slangasek> blkperl: I couldn't say
<slangasek> based on conversations at the last UDS I think later versions of dconf may have addressed this, but I'm not sure how
<blkperl> I made a bug 1046079 if your interested in commenting
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1046079 in d-conf (Ubuntu) "dconf-service hangs on login with nfs mounted homedir" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046079
<slangasek> commenting is almost certain to get me nag mail from the desktop team about XDG_RUNTIME_DIR support not being done yet ;P
<slangasek> how about if I just work on that
<blkperl> yeah that sounds great :)
<nibalizer> :)
<nathwill> blkperl: i might suggest /var/tmp
<bkerensa> blkperl: you going to hack day on saturday at puppetlabs?
<nathwill> instead of /tmp, as it's guaranteed to remain present until reboot
<nathwill> whereas /tmp may be purged...
<bkerensa> nathwill: Kitsune is alive http://15.185.226.243:8000/en-US/home
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> nathwill: that doesn't solve the problem of users on multiple hosts at the same time
<blkperl> they changes hosts a lot and because nfs is broken....
<blkperl> bkerensa: what hack day?
<blkperl> bkerensa: calagator link?
<bkerensa> blkperl: MFNW+PDX
<bkerensa> http://calagator.org/events/1250462748
<nathwill> blkperl, i was suggesting a better location for XDG_CACHE than /tmp
<nathwill> but i see what you're saying... i seem to remember a bug about dconf and nfs homes, and the solution being to change the boot order...
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-05
<nathwill> blkperl: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=595579
<lubotu1> Gnome bug 595579 in dconf "support NFS" [Enhancement,New]
<nathwill> in case you feel like rebuilding dconf, it looks like there's a patch for the issue
<blkperl> nathwill: thanks
<nathwill> slangasek, i may try testing that tonite if you think ubuntu'd consider carrying it as a diff until gnome pulls it in? seems like this'd affect a load of people..
<nathwill> bbiaf
 * slangasek waits for his return :P
<slangasek> blkperl: short answer though is that the dconf author is a Canonical contractor and Ubuntu is unlikely to diverge from GNOME on this one
<slangasek> and if he hasn't accepted the patch yet, despite him being well aware of the importance of fixing dconf-on-nfs, I'd guess the patch doesn't match the needed design somehow
<nibalizer> slangasek: ping, you in for today?
<slangasek> nibalizer: not joining the call today
<nibalizer> kk
 * bkerensa shakes fist at U.S. Customs as he talks to them and awaits a form to fill out
<blkperl> bkerensa: I have poked again, hopefully we can get that servrer in soon
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^ poking has occurred :D
<bkerensa> blkperl: no worries :) its out of my place and at nathwills now :)
<blkperl> hah ok
<nathwill> wait, bkerensa, where did customs poke you?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ?
<bkerensa> nathwill: <blkperl> [19:45:39] bkerensa: I have poked again, hopefully we can get that servrer in soon
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-06
<nathwill> aha
<c_smith> hmmmm.... ChromiumOS seems interesting, and I'm talking ChromiumOS Lime/Vanilla
<nathwill> ask kees :)
<kees> i think chrome os on a chrome device is interesting. otherwise, simpler to just run chrome directly.
<c_smith> kees, I'm trying it mainly out of curiosity.
<c_smith> already got flash working, still seeing what I can and can't do.
<c_smith> in other words, it's a short-term hobby.
<c_smith> long-term for me is Linux, gonna try Calculate Linux for some of the hardware on the new laptop which doesn't work with any kernel version before 3.4.7
<c_smith> Calculate has 3.5
<c_smith> tried 3.5 on Ubuntu, but upon installing FGLRX, the system is hosed.
<c_smith> I have heard fglrx works nicely with 3.5 on Gentoo and Gentoo-based systems.
 * kees doesn't know much about fglrx. I just use ubuntu every where on normal systems.
<nathwill> i've generally not found fglrx to be necessary over the last couple releases
<nathwill> ... either
<nathwill> derp
<TRAVISg> bkerensa
<TRAVISg> hey htere
<TRAVISg> I had a partition with 11.10 on it that I had never been able to clear so I am just upgrading that
<TRAVISg> moved most of my files over to my external
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> slangasek: what is the proper way use merge o matic?
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> nvm
<MtBiker> morning!
<MtBiker> I'm going to find the person responsible for java updates and kick them in the teeth
<sbeattie> MtBiker: ummm, what?
<MtBiker> the java updater finds a new update every week
<MtBiker> Our users aren't admins so they can't update... So I get a call about twice a day from users asking what to do about the update
<tgm4883> MtBiker, disable the update check?
<tgm4883> assuming you are talking about windows, you can do this via GPO
<MtBiker> I have started doing that but on some machines it breaks java... then prompts every reboot that java can't be found.  I've spent hours trying to fix that problem but have been unable too... so I'm worried about sending out a script that disables the updater to everybody
<tgm4883> script?
<tgm4883> surely it is just a registry key
<MtBiker> well its really just one reg key
<MtBiker> yeah it is
<MtBiker> its nothing big
<tgm4883> so setting EnableJavaUpdate to 0 causes the machine to not find java anymore?
<tgm4883> that doesn't make much sense
<MtBiker> but like I said... some machines it causes java to break
<MtBiker> yeah I know... its strange
<sbeattie> MtBiker: thanks for clarifying. Since I'm the person that typically does java updates for ubuntu, I kinda took your first comment personally.
<MtBiker> lol sorry sbeattie, java updates for ubuntu are painless... java updates for windows are annoying
<tgm4883> MtBiker, any similarity between the machines that it breaks on?
<tgm4883> I don't think I've ever installed java for ubuntu using packages
<MtBiker> I'm wondering if it has to do with the updater currently has an update ready and wants to install vs not... or if the registry change happens with a user who is not admin and a user who is....
<MtBiker> there are many varibles that I havn't fully explored yet
<tgm4883> I don't see why the user would matter providing  you are running the script as system
<tgm4883> or why you are running a script (i'm assuming logon script) rather than just setting the registry key
<tgm4883> then again, I try to stay out of the windows domain being i'm a linux admin
<MtBiker> no I have been changing the key manually per user... I don't want to send anything out to anybody yet...
<tgm4883> right but you aren't running it as the user, otherwise they wouldn't have rights to change the key
<tgm4883> I'm assuming they all have the same version of java (eg. 1.5, 1.6, or 1.7)
<MtBiker> yes, I run regedit as admin
<tgm4883> xp, vista, 7?
<MtBiker> pretty much... don't worry about it too much tgm :) I'm going to great a GP and deploy it to a few test boxes... deploy it out slowly to find the common factor in all this..
<MtBiker> 7 and xp mix
<tgm4883> sounds good
<tgm4883> although java updates are one of those things that probably needs updated more often
<MtBiker> they do... but they need to change the way they update
<MtBiker> this pop-up notification straight to the user every day is not working
<MtBiker> maybe a java service you could install that would allow admins to deploy java updates silently
<tgm4883> At least it's a simple reg key to disable (providing it works for you), with quicktime, you have to push down a quicktime preferences file
<bkerensa> good afternoon
<MaskilPDX> Hya bkerensa
<bkerensa> So it looks like I am getting some Pictograms from Canonical for my office wall :)
<slangasek> bkerensa: too bad we're not doing the jam, I had the fresh blackberry all set to bring
<bkerensa> slangasek: blackberry?
<slangasek> jam
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well darn
<bkerensa> slangasek: we are still doing one just over IRC
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> so enjoy that jam
<slangasek> nah, I was going to bring it and make someone else take it home
<bkerensa> slangasek: Also I am going to be a keyholder at FG so in the future I wont even need to give any notice which will be great!
<slangasek> ah, well then
<bkerensa> slangasek: did you see Iowa delegates last night?
<bkerensa> :D
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> generally have better things to do than watch the political circus, from whichever party ;)
<bkerensa> heh
<slangasek> bkerensa: though, that reminds me; was it you that had a link to a website that did a side-by-side comparison of how Obama v. Romney's tax plans would impact you?
<bkerensa> yes
<slangasek> can I have that link again? :)
<bkerensa> well it could have been someone else too
 * bkerensa digs for it
<bkerensa> https://www.politify.com/
<bkerensa> slangasek: ^ that one?
<slangasek> my browser says yes
<slangasek> thanks
<bkerensa> slangasek: you going to the Hack Day on Saturday?
<bkerensa> http://calagator.org/events/1250462748
<slangasek> hadn't heard of it, and probably not
<slangasek> hmm, I remember this site having more knobs before.
<slangasek> phooey, can't manage to drive it
<bkerensa> slangasek: so I guess landscape-client proposal is no go
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I'm unsure why they dont want it merged since it has the same fix
<slangasek> bkerensa: ehm, so, the theory is that it would be unnecessary effort to upload it since the fix is upstream and the upstream release will happen soon
<slangasek> but "Real soon now" is standard code for "oops we missed the freeze"
<slangasek> so if the fix is identical, I'm inclined to merge it anyway so that translators get more of a head start
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-07
<bkerensa> slangasek: In reality my fix was in before the freeze and Landscape team blocked it because they wanted to do a patch upstream
<bkerensa> they had two cycles to make comments but wait till last minute
<bkerensa> =/
<bdmurray> bug 1010799 would be a good easy fix
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1010799 in hellanzb (Ubuntu) "Hellanzb crash at startup." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010799
<MaskilPDX> I have a vpn and Ubuntu question.  Anyone interested?
<nathwill> ask away!
<MaskilPDX> gotta run, sorry
<MaskilPDX> be back on line later
<nathwill> tease
<MaskilPDX> I know ;)
<MaskilPDX> nathwill, You still there?
<nibalizer> MaskilPDX: i'm herer
<nibalizer> i've been playing a lot with openvpn lately
<MaskilPDX> Yea
<MaskilPDX> What I am looking for is a VPN client on Ubuntu
<MaskilPDX> the network manager was freaking out, using Wicd
<MaskilPDX> Any suggestions
<tgm4883> freaking out?
<MaskilPDX> kept dropping my wireless connection
<MaskilPDX> Unstable would be a better word
<tgm4883> I've only used the VPN clients in NM
<nibalizer> MaskilPDX: sorry only nm for me
<nibalizer> one of our guys got it working in the cli but i don't have the infos for how
<MaskilPDX> ok
<MaskilPDX> I have been trying KVpnc
<MaskilPDX> It has sooo many bells and whistles, that it's a bit more than I need
<bkerensa> slangasek: is there a log I might look to to see why my laptop is having trouble connecting to a wireless AP? In one out of five boots in 12.10 my system just stalls and loops attempting to connect but it worked fine in 12.04
<bkerensa> bdmurray: 1010799 ? hmm
<bkerensa> bdmurray: it is a Debian bug though and has a fix committed upstream already
<MaskilPDX> Do you know if I can have nm handle VPN, and Wicd handle network connections?
<MaskilPDX> Looks like you can.  With Wicd installed, nm shows no connections, but allows you to create VPN connections.
<MaskilPDX> cool
<slangasek> bkerensa: should be in /var/log/syslog
<bkerensa> slangasek: Would I need a freeze exception for fixing Bug #1010799
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1010799 in hellanzb (Ubuntu) "Hellanzb crash at startup." [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010799
<slangasek> no
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Merge proposal now in for 1010799
<bkerensa> bdmurray: feel free to share more low hanging fruit
<bdmurray> bkerensa: it could use fixing for precise too
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/quantal/hellanzb/fix-for-1010799/+merge/123348
<bkerensa> https://code.launchpad.net/~bkerensa/ubuntu/precise/hellanzb/fix-for-957323/+merge/123358
<bkerensa> bdmurray: done :)
<bdmurray> bkerensa: it's actually already fixed in quantal - debian/patches/008-Twisted_11.1.0_compat.dpatch
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> bdmurray: hmm well it was there in the source when I branched it
<bkerensa> =/
<bdmurray> right because the source doesn't have the patches applied to it
<bkerensa> ah
<bdmurray> so the thing to do here is incorporate the changes in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/quantal/hellanzb/quantal/revision/13 and put them in the precise version of the package
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok so you want me to drop off the changes to the source then just add the dpatch and 00list?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: yes, that sounds about right
<nathwill> maskilpdx, what kind of vpn?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I have incorporated those changes into my branch that is merge proposed
<bdmurray> bkerensa: the version number should be lower than the version in quantal otherwise people won't be able to upgrade the package
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> bdmurray: what do you propose?
<bkerensa> ubuntu1?
<bdmurray> isn't that what is in quantal?
<bkerensa> hmm
 * bkerensa checks
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation#Update_the_packaging
<bdmurray> that has guidelines about package versioning
<bdmurray> dpkg --compare-versions is helpful here
<bdmurray> and the release should be precise-proposed
<bkerensa> bdmurray: based on the versioning doc I don't understand what change would be required
<bkerensa> precise is 0.13-6.1 where quantal is currently 0.13-6.1ubuntu1
<bdmurray> 0.13-6.1ubuntu0 would work
<bdmurray> or 1ubuntu0.12.04.1
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok pushed that change
<bdmurray> bkerensa: great, the bug could still use SRU information - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates.  The testcase will be cake though!
<bkerensa> bdmurray: what should I put for regression potential and other info?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: well the regression potential is a statement of how things could go wrong and really since the app doesn't start at all it can't get much worse
<bdmurray> bkerensa: a statement about this is fixed in debian and upstream may help too
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I just file this SRU in a bug against the package right?
<bkerensa> do I add any special headline or tags?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: no, just modify bug 1010799
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1010799 in hellanzb (Ubuntu Precise) "Hellanzb crash at startup." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010799
<bkerensa> bdmurray: Add it in or totally remove the old description?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: I usually prepend the existing subscription with SRU information
<bdmurray> because the existing bug description has a good stack trace etc....
<bkerensa> bdmurray: ok I have prepended
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-08
<bkerensa> slangasek: so I check syslog while my wifi is in that loop attempting to connect
<bkerensa> and I think it has to do with IPv6
<bkerensa> =/
<blkperl> bkerensa: what do you see in syslog
<bkerensa> blkperl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1191986/
<bkerensa> NetworkManager[998]: <info> (wlan0): IP6 addrconf timed out or failed.
<bkerensa>  NetworkManager[998]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) scheduled...
<bkerensa> Sep  7 19:50:58 bkerensa NetworkManager[998]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) started...
<bkerensa> Sep  7 19:50:58 bkerensa NetworkManager[998]: <info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv6 Configure Timeout) complete.
<bkerensa> it just loops doing that
<blkperl> bkerensa: tail -f
<blkperl> its awesome
<bkerensa> next time it happens
<bkerensa> but I turned off IPv6 addressing at the router
<bkerensa> and it immediatly fixed it
<bkerensa> blkperl: tail -f results in warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<blkperl> bkerensa: no i mean `tail -f filename`  continues to follow a file as it updates
<blkperl> so `tail -f /var/log/syslog` instead of running tail multiple times
<bkerensa> I knew that
<bkerensa> ;)
<blkperl> oh well in your pastie :)
<blkperl> it looked like you didn't
<bkerensa> ;) <-- = Dont tell anyone :P
<Testing1> bkerensa: pong
<Testing1> bkerensa: pong
<Testing1> bkerensa: pong
<bkerensa> tgm4883: have you ever made a unity scope?
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-09-09
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yes
<shantorn>  idea's how to correct it?
<shantorn> mt sorry
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-05
<c_smith> slangasek, is there any possible way I could get a comment from you on my wiki page before 2PM? the wiki page is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cody.Smith
<slangasek> c_smith: done!
<c_smith> slangasek, thanks I said that walking out the door to work, lol
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-06
<bkerensa> slangasek: would it be unreasonable to suggest a patch to disable N in iwlwifi until Intel patches? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1034740
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1034740 in Linux "8086:4238 iwlwifi drops connection when using 802.11n" [High,Confirmed]
<bkerensa> so as users do not think wifi on Ubuntu is flaky?
<bkerensa> slangasek: would you be willing to review this makefile/sed bit https://code.launchpad.net/~dsmythies/serverguide/makefile_changes/+merge/183363
<bkerensa> if its +1 I can merge it in
<slangasek> bkerensa: we've disabled n on iwlwifi several times in the past, nothing unreasonable about suggesting it again; however, that bug is a year old, and in current kernels I have no problems with n
<slangasek> bkerensa: serverguide> that doesn't look like something I can do a quick review of
<Maskil> y
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-09-07
<bkerensa> adam_g: Mr. Atul Jha from Chennai India wants to get in touch with u
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> adam_g: I assume you know him (koolhead17?)
<bkerensa> he is in PDX
<adam_g> bkerensa, is he still? i knew he was coming into town but never heard from him
<bkerensa> adam_g: he left this morning
<bkerensa> adam_g: I hung out with him for a bit
<bkerensa> apparently TSA gave him a nice talk when he arrived in Portland
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-09-05
<blkperl> slangasek: the problem seems to be the automounter
<blkperl> slangasek: ugh nfsv4 works, nfsv3 doesn't work
<blkperl> but nfsv4 is sloow
<blkperl> also i doesn't make sense because some boxes are working with nfsv3
<slangasek> blkperl: so, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/linux/+bug/1327563
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1327563 in linux (Ubuntu Utopic) "Long delay when mounting NFS shares" [Medium,Fix released]
<slangasek> I'm not sure if that's actually the bug I was looking at before, but it was fixed exactly a week ago in trusty
<blkperl> slangasek: oh awesome
<blkperl> slangasek: if so then we can use nfsv4 again
<blkperl> slangasek: have you seen a bug where some homedirs show up as owned by 4294967294 in ls
<blkperl> slangasek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1124250
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1124250 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Partially incorrect uid mapping with nfs4/idmapd/ldap-auth" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slangasek> blkperl: do you happen to be passing sec=sys as a mount option? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nfs-utils/+bug/1315974
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 1315974 in nfs-utils (Ubuntu) "NFS v3 fstab option sec=sys results in RPC AUTH_NULL credentials instead of expected AUTH_UNIX" [Undecided,New]
<slangasek> and are you using ldap auth for your idmap backend?
<blkperl> slangasek: yes and yes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so maybe either one of those bugs
<blkperl> ok
<blkperl> slangasek: so /u/blkperl/.ssh is owned by user nobody when using nfsv4 but all the other files are ok :(
<blkperl> royal:~# nfsidmap -c
<blkperl> nfsidmap: fopen(/proc/keys) failed: No such file or directory
<blkperl> slangasek: ^ feature or bug
<slangasek> blkperl: I know nothing about /proc/keys
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-02
<c_smith> sooooo.... anything in the works for later next month for a 15.10 release party? if not, I'm gonna get started on getting all the stuff together for a party here in Salem.
<tiwake> no idea XD
<c_smith> tiwake, you and I both lol
<tiwake> I mostly just idle in here... heh
<tiwake> I should upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10
<tiwake> I have 14.10 on my desktop... how risky is the upgrade?
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-03
<ahi2> morning everyone
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-09-05
<ahi2> morning everyone
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-09-07
<zellfaze> Does anyone here know of any IRC channels where I can find people from different parts of Oregon. I am thinking about moving there. I know that it is off topic for this channel though to discuss here.
#ubuntu-us-or 2017-09-09
<vorathiel21> Hi people, i wanna   put   /home/user/.cache  and   /tmp  directories  in  /run/shm   to increase performance and   clean temp files on every reboot.  Can i do this with symlinks  ??
